# Cat and dorm room, too small?



## feel-line (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all,

Two similar questions:

1. I'm planning to get a kitten soon, however if I do, it would temporarily (few weeks) have to stay in one room due to the presence of an allergic family member for that time. 

It seems to me this isn't really a problem since multiple times I've read advice to new cat owners (especially for kittens) that they should keep them in just one room for at least the first week, until they can get over their fear and get accustomed to the new surroundings and people.

Plus, it's still a kitten. And it will have a lot of (human) company wanting to play with it... bunch of kids (lol), so it seems like it won't be an issue?




2. I've read about people keeping cats in dorm rooms. Doesn't this seem like a small area for a cat to live in all the time? Will a cat be okay living like that?



Thanks!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Keeping a kitten confined to a room for a couple weeks shouldn't be a big issue.

IMO a college dorm room is a completely inappropriate place for a cat (and not because of the size) and is probably against the rules anyway.


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

I agree w/doodlebug. Are you actually planning on keeping a cat in a dorm room or are you planning on keeping a cat in a room the size of a dorm room? 

I wouldn't keep it in a dorm room if I were you. Read the rules. Sometimes, colleges will actually confiscate the pet and hand it over to animal control, the humane society, the pound, or worse. You can also get kicked out of the dorm. My sister got caught with a pet rat in her on-campus apartment. Luckily, they weren't super harsh, but the rat had to live with my mom for a couple months and my mom was NOT happy. 

Keeping the kitten in his own room isn't a big deal as long as he gets to spend a lot of time with you. My kittens are going on 16 weeks and they still sleep in their own room over night. Just make sure that he gets lots of time with you and some toys so he doesn't get too bored. 

Please don't make your cat live in a dorm room.


----------



## feel-line (Sep 9, 2009)

china_cat84 said:


> I agree w/doodlebug. Are you actually planning on keeping a cat in a dorm room or are you planning on keeping a cat in a room the size of a dorm room?


My apologies for the confusion!

It's actually the latter: A room the size of a dorm room. 

It's not a dorm room, I just mentioned that word since it's the same circumstances regarding size and since the owner's a student. But I guess if we want to be technical I can say: apartment. heh


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

feel-line said:


> [quote="china_cat84":2btizxl7]I agree w/doodlebug. Are you actually planning on keeping a cat in a dorm room or are you planning on keeping a cat in a room the size of a dorm room?


My apologies for the confusion!

It's actually the latter: A room the size of a dorm room. 

It's not a dorm room, I just mentioned that word since it's the same circumstances regarding size and since the owner's a student. But I guess if we want to be technical I can say: apartment. heh[/quote:2btizxl7]

LOL Phew 









I think the size of a dorm room wouldn't be a big deal. The biggest problem would be odor control - probably have to keep the litter box really clean. And also make sure the kitty isn't bored - play with him/her a lot and maybe even get him a harness and leash and take him for walks - after he gets his vaccs of course and you'd want to acclimate him to the outdoors, too. Otherwise, I don't see a problem with it.


----------

